# Where to live near Sydney



## SafetyJohn (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi 
I am considering moving over to Australia and among another couple of questions I have (and will probably ask later) is where to consider relocating.
I would hope to buy a house but will start renting first. I will be with my wife and 2 children, so would want somewhere safe, good schools and with easy access (commutable) to Sydney. Can anyone recommend any Suburbs/towns etc - of course there are multible factors in this and would probably only be looking at around $600K if buying - so I expect that limits the choices.
Thanks
John


----------



## melsafunkydiva (Jul 4, 2007)

hi i too am considering moving to sydney with my partner and child and another on the way we went for a holiday at xmas for a month and loved it, and with all the rain here its a bit depressing so i too need the same info please. good schools, good areas ect. thanks


----------



## SafetyJohn (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi 
Let me know how you get on, there is so much to learn etc, I have a few contacts out there that can help re areas to live etc it all really depends on the budget.
Good luck
John


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi

Unfortunately there are too many variables to even contemplate giving an answer - Sydney and its surrounding suburbs is absolutely HUGE. Your best bet would be to do a bit of research yourself and then ask for opinions on those you've selected as 'possibles'.


----------



## ct220959 (Jul 19, 2007)

*where to live in Sydney*

Hi John,

We lived in Sydney for 2 years recently, 3 kids now aged 19/17/16. We found an area that we loved, good schools, access to beaches and only 20 - 30 mins to central sydney.

have a look at Davidson, Forestville, Kilarney Heights all in an area inland from Northern Beaches about 10 - 15 mins from Manly.

You can see bits on google earth or look at a schools web site for New South Wales.

Good luck, we loved it and are really sorry not to be able to stay

colin


----------



## wmhinternet (Aug 9, 2007)

*Where to live in Sydney an experience*

Hi

I have recently moved to Sydney from the UK on a business visa. What follows is more or less a brain dump of my experience and research around looking for somewhere to stay in the greater Sydney area. You should note that this is my view only and is not intended to be anything else.

Where not to stay:

Western or South Western suburbs, to name a few:
Redfern
Croydon
Bankstown
Campsie
Lakemba
Punchbowl
Cabramatta
Macquarrie Fields
Parramatta

South East suburbs such as Marouba and Cronulla

Where to stay:

North Shore (upper and lower), to name a few:
North Sydney
Chatswood
Crows Nest
Gordon
Pymble
Lane Cove
Artarmon
Northwood
Naremburn
Roseville
Killara
Lindfield
Turramurra
Warrawee
Wahroonga
Waverton
Waitara
Hornsby
Cremorne

Northern Beaches

North West such as Cherry Brook, West Pennant Hills, Beecroft

Inner West suburbs such as Balmain and Rozelle

Eastern suburbs such as Rose Bay, Dover Heights, Vaucluse

Sutherland-shire

You also have the option to head out towards the Blue Mountains and some of the suburbs there, although this will mean a commute to Sydney by bus or car mostly. 

Be prepared

All listed rental prices are weekly, if you go for a monthly payment the agent will work out the rate on the basis of a day rate. For example - Week rent / 7 * 365 / 12 = month rent.

Be prepared to pay more the nearer you are to the city and/or train links, or coastal see views.
Be prepared to be shocked at what some people will charge for a poor condition property.
Be prepared to walk away from a place if it’s too expensive or disgusting

Hire a car and if possible buy a GPS navigation system otherwise you will get lost and you will miss inspection times for properties. For cheap car rental look at Bayswaters on William Street


Agents will open properties for 15 minutes for inspection; it’s up to you to get there. Usually inspections are held on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Alternative inspections can be arranged so be prepared to miss a few hours of work here and there.

If you find something you like, be prepared to fill in an application form, if you really want it, be prepared to pay (in cash) 1 weeks rent as a reservation fee.

If there are many applicants the agent/owners will pick what they believe is to be the best applicant.

Ask the agent about the owner, i.e. what sort of people do they want in their house. Some can be fussy and want families or professional couples only. It may be in your advantage to offer photos of your previous home which demonstrates cleanliness.

Be prepared to give references and provide copies of passport, driving licence, previous rental agreements, mortgage statements, bank accounts, even if these documents are from the UK. I would recommend a covering letter/reference from a solicitor in the UK.

Check the demographics of the area you are planning to stay in, use websites such as:

id dot com dot au
wikipedia dot com
answers dot com

Be prepared to look at around 15-20 properties before finding something.

Talk to agents; ask them if they have any properties coming up in the next few weeks which are not listed yet.

Use the websites:

domain dot com dot au
realestate dot com dot au
justlisted dot com dot au

It’s also worth looking at the agent sites as well.

99.9% of properties are unfurnished, what you will get is a cooker/oven/hob and usually dishwasher. No other domestic appliances. 

If the garden is high maintenance check to see if garden maintenance is included in the rental cost. 

If the property has a pool then check to see if pool maintenance is included in the rental cost.

Don’t expect agents to call you if you leave a message, you are in control of the search; you need to make it happen.

If you need a garden for kids then avoid anything that mentions forecourt or courtyard. Most townhouses don’t have gardens only courtyards.

If you have kids then an enclosed garden is what you need however enclosed in the description of the property doesn’t necessarily mean anything, check for yourself by inspecting the property.

If you have kids and the house has a pool then you should check to see if the pool is fully enclosed by fence from the rest of the garden.

Agents will describe properties as cosy or quaint, what this means is small.
Tidy can mean anything. Light filled home can mean anything. Refurbished can mean new carpets and fresh paint, but be prepared as paint wont mask the smell of cats.
Pristine means very clean to immaculate. Outside laundry means outside laundry.
Low maintenance garden means a simple lawn or courtyard with shrubs.

If you go for an apartment, be practical check the stair case/elevators for how easy it will be to get your furniture delivered and/or taken upstairs.

If you have kids then you will want to check out the public schools and catchment areas, alternatively you may wish to check the private schools. There are many private schools but many have a religious affiliation, Catholic or Anglican, that sort of thing. If that’s your cup of tea be prepared to part with fees. For public schools there may be a payment required, depending on what type of visa you have.

Don’t be scared to get out on foot and have a wander around the area; locate the nearest shops, schools, hospitals, parks and transportation. If the property is located on a busy road, then that road will be very busy. 

Once you get a property, to arrange utilities (gas, electricity) and insurance cover for the property, be expected to answer the following questions.
Q: What type of hot water system is used, gas, electric, off peak 1 or 2? 
Q: Is the oven powered by gas or electricity?
Q: The stove/hob/top is powered by gas?
Q: As a tenant I will be arranging contents insurance, do I include the kitchen appliances as contents or are they already covered by the owners insurance.
Q: What year was the property built, approximate year would be fine?
Q: What is the construction of the walls, for example double brick, or brick veneer etc?
Q: What is the construction of the roof, for example concrete tiles, or slate tiles etc?
Q: What type of alarm is fitted, for example local, or back to base?
Q: Are deadlocks fitted to all external doors?
Q: Do the windows have internal locks fitted?

Connecting the basic utilities is not so stressful; the main providers tend to be AGL for Gas and Electric or Energy Australia for Electricity. The largest telephone providers are Telstra and Optus, be prepared to accept that the service they provide may not be as good as BT back in the UK. 

To get broadband at home its best to shop around, there are quite few providers. Some appear better than others. It can also be expensive. When connecting it will usually mean a home install where they disconnect their competitors’ lines and replace it with their own connection. They don’t all run through the same telephone lines here! It may mean drilling holes and installing sockets and boxes in your home. Many of the broadband deals have capped download limits. The broadband market is likely to change over the next while as Virgin has started to offer free internet if you take a land line with them. The main providers offer bundle options but the savings are not that great. 

For television, the 5 terrestrial stations broadcast analogue and digital broadcasts. There is no free view. If you want cable or satellite digital TV then you don’t set your expectations too high. Foxtel is not as good as Sky; it has less channels and looks to be more expensive. There are other providers but what you get is basically Foxtel at the end of the day. They have a Sky+ equivalent called IQ but it adds to the expense. Not all of the terrestrial stations are broadcast by Foxtel. There are options like subscribing to Eastern European satellite channels, and Sentanta which can be organised by installing your own satellite equipment.

Finally…

Use all the resources you can. 

Maps
Local newspapers many of which are free
Online websites
Don’t be scared to ask locals about areas
Seek the advice of any colleagues
If you bump into other expats, ask their view

Cheers
B


----------



## Bond (Sep 14, 2007)

*Trains*

Hi

Thank you for being so informative.

I have another question for you. I currently commute from Peterborough to Kings Cross (UK) and I am trying to match my life style here with what I will get if I move to Australia. How is the rail system?

I am sure there are better lines than others. For example, I can commute from Peterborough in 55 mins and its about 100 miles. If I were to commute from Epping it would take an hour and its half the journey.

I have the chance to work in George Street, Sydney and do not drive. 

Any ideas would be great.

Thanks





wmhinternet said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to Sydney from the UK on a business visa. What follows is more or less a brain dump of my experience and research around looking for somewhere to stay in the greater Sydney area. You should note that this is my view only and is not intended to be anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## SafetyJohn (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry haven't been on this site for ages but thanks for that. We are really torn still where to live. We originally liked the look of Umina/Woy Woy but want a 4 bed house and there doesn't seem to be many around there - also I think the commute might be too much! So now we are looking around the Cherrybrook area. We've contacted a few schools around there to see if they have places for January but they don't seem too helpful, we just need to know because if there are no places it's pointless even looking there!

Anyway thanks again for your help - do you know much about either Umina/Woy Woy or Cherrybrook and which is the better area (in your opinion).

Thanks.

(You mention about SatNav - we are looking at getting one of these as we will have no idea where we are going! Are these cheaper to buy over there or should we get one here before we leave the UK)


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

SafetyJohn said:


> Sorry haven't been on this site for ages but thanks for that. We are really torn still where to live. We originally liked the look of Umina/Woy Woy but want a 4 bed house and there doesn't seem to be many around there - also I think the commute might be too much! So now we are looking around the Cherrybrook area. We've contacted a few schools around there to see if they have places for January but they don't seem too helpful, we just need to know because if there are no places it's pointless even looking there!
> 
> Anyway thanks again for your help - do you know much about either Umina/Woy Woy or Cherrybrook and which is the better area (in your opinion).
> 
> ...


Umina/Woy Woy are on the Central Coast. Umina is better that Woy Woy. There are lots of nice places on the Central Coast. Many people commute by train to the City for work. Cherrybrook is in the Hills District of Sydney. I have lived in the Hills for 36 years and it is a great place to bring up children. Google the Central Coast and the Hills District and you will get lots of information.


----------



## maggiegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

*where to live in sydney*

Hi John,

I think you may find a site called cityhobo very useful 

It profiles 56 Sydney suburbs and only lists the safe, interesting places to live.

A lot of where you want to live depends on your lifestyle. The maps section of the above website will give you a quick and brief rundown of all the suburbs. 

The site also has plenty of information about moving, changing your license, renting, day trips, what's on etc.

Enjoy Sydney. It's a great place.


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi There, I have lived in Sydney most of my life and have moved around alot. Commuting sucks and with children I would be looking at areas where your wife and kids and you could enjoy your weekends etc. $600k to buy is plenty, but you may not get a house with a yard. When I was growing up we only had courtyards! I would recommend that you check out around Bondi (but not Bondi itself because it is full of drunken louts!). We lived in Bellevue hill and it is lovely, but is probably one of the most expensive suburbs. Check out the eastern suburbs near the beaches (bronte). Like I said you may not get a house but you will get a nice flat and be in walking distance to the beach. 

I grew up around Glebe and annandale area. Not the safest area but i still love it. Lots of parklands and nice cafes for that sunday morning coffee. But living near the beach is really what sydney is all about! 

The central coast... we own a house in gosford and I must admit that Woy woy is not a nice area. Looks nice, but lots of housing commission and drugs. If yopu want to go North then look towards Palm Beach way, it is a long commute but there are lots of busses and weekly tickets arent too expensive. Gosford area is okay but it is a long commute if you work long hours. I am a bit biased I love the inner city. Oh yeah areas like Gordon are nice, this is North as well but not as far, and if you want to go a bit further Hornsby is really leafy, lots of national park and about a 30 minute train trip.

Sorry i dont know where Cherrybrook is.


----------



## wmhinternet (Aug 9, 2007)

Where to live in Sydney an experience - updated

Hi

I have moved to Sydney from the UK (Alba, Caledonia, Scotia ;-)) last year on a skilled / business visa. What follows is more or less a brain dump of my experience and research around looking for somewhere to stay in the greater Sydney area, also reflects some of the advice I have been given.

You should note that this is my view only and is not intended to be anything else.

Where not to stay:

Western or South Western suburbs, to name a few:
Redfern
Croydon
Bankstown
Campsie
Lakemba
Punchbowl
Cabramatta
Macquarrie Fields
Parramatta
MacDonald Town
Eastwood
Ashfield
Strathfield

South East suburbs such as Marouba and Cronulla
Although Marouba and Cronulla are OK and have undergone some transformation since the surfer gang days and the 2005 race riots.

I am not saying that the above are bad, I know expat’s living in some of those areas and there have been no complaints, generally there are nice areas and not so no nice areas and it all comes down to what you can afford.

Where to stay:

North Shore (upper and lower), to name a few:
North Sydney (mostly corporate businesses)
St Leonard’s (mostly corporate businesses)
Artarmon
Wollenstoncraft
Chatswood
Crows Nest
Gordon
Pymble
Lane Cove
Artarmon
Northwood
Naremburn
Roseville
Killara
Lindfield
Turramurra
Warrawee
Wahroonga
Fox Valley
Asquith
Berowra
Waverton
Waitara
Hornsby and surrounding area
Cremorne
St Ives
Terry Hills (along Mona Vale Road)

Northern Beaches, Mona Vale, Narrabeen etc.

North West such as Cherry Brook, West Pennant Hills, Beecroft, Castle Hill, The Hills areas.

Epping to Thornleigh on the Northern Line

Inner West suburbs such as Balmain and Rozelle

Eastern suburbs such as Rose Bay, Dover Heights, Vaucluse

Sutherland-shire

You also have the option to head out towards the Blue Mountains and some of the suburbs there, although this will mean a commute to Sydney by bus or car mostly.

Some people we have spoken to go as far North as Wyong, Newcastle and commute by train or car into the city each day, the further North you go the cheaper it is to rent or buy property, unless its got water/sea views or beach access

Be prepared

All listed rental prices are weekly, if you go for a monthly payment the agent will work out the rate on the basis of a day rate. For example - Week rent / 7 * 365 / 12 = month rent.

Be prepared to pay more the nearer you are to the city and/or train links, or coastal see views.
Be prepared to be shocked at what some people will charge for a poor condition property.
Be prepared to walk away from a place if it’s too expensive or disgusting

Hire a car and if possible buy a GPS navigation system otherwise you will get lost and you will miss inspection times for properties. For cheap car rental look at Bayswaters on William Street, near Kings Cross.

Agents will open properties for 15 minutes for inspection; it’s up to you to get there. Usually inspections are held on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Alternative inspections can be arranged so be prepared to miss a few hours of work here and there.

If you find something you like, be prepared to fill in an application form, if you really want it, be prepared to pay (in cash) 1 weeks rent as a reservation fee.

If there are many applicants the agent/owners will pick what they believe is to be the best applicant.

Ask the agent about the owner, i.e. what sort of people do they want in their house. Some can be fussy and want families or professional couples only. It may be in your advantage to offer photos of your previous home which demonstrates cleanliness.

Be prepared to give references and provide copies of passport, driving licence, previous rental agreements, mortgage statements, bank accounts, even if these documents are from the UK. I would recommend a covering letter/reference from a solicitor in the UK.

Check the demographics of the area you are planning to stay in, use websites such as:

id dot com dot au
wikipedia dot com
answers dot com

Be prepared to look at around 15-20 properties before finding something.

Talk to agents; ask them if they have any properties coming up in the next few weeks which are not listed yet.

Use the websites:

domain dot com dot au
realestate dot com dot au
justlisted dot com dot au

It’s also worth looking at the agent sites as well.

99.9% of properties are unfurnished, what you will get is a cooker/oven/hob and usually dishwasher. No other domestic appliances. 

If the garden is high maintenance check to see if garden maintenance is included in the rental cost. 

If the property has a pool then check to see if pool maintenance is included in the rental cost. Pools must be fenced off if you have kids.

Don’t expect agents to call you if you leave a message, you are in control of the search; you need to make it happen.

If you need a garden for kids then avoid anything that mentions forecourt or courtyard. Most townhouses don’t have gardens only courtyards.

If you have kids then an enclosed garden is what you need however enclosed in the description of the property doesn’t necessarily mean anything, check for yourself by inspecting the property.

If you have kids and the house has a pool then you should check to see if the pool is fully enclosed by fence from the rest of the garden.

Agents will describe properties as cosy or quaint, what this means is small.
Tidy can mean anything. Light filled home can mean anything. Refurbished can mean new carpets and fresh paint, but be prepared as paint wont mask the smell of cats.
Pristine means very clean to immaculate. Outside laundry means outside laundry.
Low maintenance garden means a simple lawn or courtyard with shrubs.

If you go for an apartment, be practical check the stair case/elevators for how easy it will be to get your furniture delivered and/or taken upstairs.

If you have kids then you will want to check out the public schools and catchment areas, alternatively you may wish to check the private schools. There are many private schools but many have a religious affiliation, Catholic or Anglican, that sort of thing. If that’s your cup of tea be prepared to part with fees. For public schools there may be a payment required, depending on what type of visa you have.

Don’t be scared to get out on foot and have a wander around the area; locate the nearest shops, schools, hospitals, parks and transportation. If the property is located on a busy road, then that road will be very busy. 

Once you get a property, to arrange utilities (gas, electricity) and insurance cover for the property, be expected to answer the following questions:

Q: What type of hot water system is used, gas, electric, off peak 1 or 2? 
Q: Is the oven powered by gas or electricity?
Q: The stove/hob/top is powered by gas?
Q: As a tenant I will be arranging contents insurance, do I include the kitchen appliances as contents or are they already covered by the owners insurance.
Q: What year was the property built, approximate year would be fine?
Q: What is the construction of the walls, for example double brick, or brick veneer etc?
Q: What is the construction of the roof, for example concrete tiles, or slate tiles etc?
Q: What type of alarm is fitted, for example local, or back to base?
Q: Are deadlocks fitted to all external doors?
Q: Do the windows have internal locks fitted?

Connecting the basic utilities is not so stressful; the main providers tend to be AGL for Gas and Electric or Energy Australia for Electricity.

The largest telephone providers are Telstra and Optus, be prepared to accept that the service they provide may not be as good as BT back in the UK. 

To get broadband at home its best to shop around, there are quite few providers. Some appear better than others. It can also be expensive. When connecting it will usually mean a home install where they disconnect their competitors’ lines and replace it with their own connection.

They don’t all run through the same telephone lines here! It may mean drilling holes and installing sockets and boxes in your home. Many of the broadband deals have capped download limits. The broadband market is likely to change over the next while as Virgin has started to offer free internet if you take a land line with them. The main providers offer bundle options but the savings are not that great. 

For television, the 5 terrestrial stations broadcast analogue and digital broadcasts, including HD broadcasts. There is no free view. If you want cable or satellite digital TV then you don’t set your expectations too high. Foxtel is not as good as Sky; it has less channels and looks to be more expensive.

There are other providers but what you get is basically Foxtel at the end of the day. They have a Sky+ equivalent called IQ but it adds to the expense. Not all of the terrestrial stations are broadcast by Foxtel

There are options like subscribing to Eastern European satellite channels, and Sentanta which can be organised by installing your own satellite equipment.

Finally…

Use all the resources you can. 

Maps
Local newspapers many of which are free
Online websites
Don’t be scared to ask locals about areas
Seek the advice of any colleagues
If you bump into other expats, ask their view


Cheers
B


----------



## Juliet0 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi John
I currently live in Sydney and don’t think you need to live as far out as places like Cherrybrook and Woy Woy to get the same kind of lifestyle you do now living in Peterborough. Sydney is very leafy, has a much lower crime rate and many areas have sprawling national parks and reserves. Also Cherrybrook isn’t on the train line and I wouldn’t recommend travelling to George Street from Cherrybrook on the bus each day as the traffic is very bad from that area. The State Government have been promising NW Sydney a Metro line for a long time and still haven’t delivered on the promise. Likewise the journey from Woy Woy to Sydney won’t be as fast as your London to Peterborough train.
Without knowing your budget its hard to give good advice on where to live. Hornsby is on a good train line and is surrounded by national parks. You will also be able to get a detached 4 bed house for a reasonable price their too. If you have a larger budget you may want to opt for Pymble or anywhere along the same train line. Hunters Hill is also a very lovely area with very good schools. Personally I like the Inner West as myself and my husband like to be closer to the city – he cycles to work and I get the ferry. We live in Cabartia which is close to the ferry, good schools and plenty of restaurants in the adjacent suburb Concord. Mind you most Sydney suburbs aren’t short of good restaurants. Eating out is much cheaper here. If we had a bigger budget I’d maybe live in Birchgrove or Balmain but for the same price the houses and gardens are much smaller closer to the city. We prefer a bit more space. You can get a bit more of an idea on the demographics of certain areas by viewing the “Quick Stats” section on the Australian Bureau of Statistics website. You can also find stats in the Suburb Profile section on a website: domain dot com dot au.


----------



## Juliet0 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi John
I currently live in Sydney and don’t think you need to live as far out as places like Cherrybrook and Woy Woy to get the same kind of lifestyle you do now living in Peterborough. Sydney is very leafy and many areas have sprawling national parks and reserves. Cherrybrook isn’t on the train line and I wouldn’t recommend travelling to George Street from Cherrybrook on the bus each day as the traffic is very bad from that area. The State Government have been promising NW Sydney a Metro line for a many years and still haven’t delivered on the promise. Likewise the journey from Woy Woy to Sydney won’t be as fast as your London to Peterborough train.
Without knowing your budget it could be hard to give good advice on where to live. Hornsby is on a good train line and is surrounded by national parks. You will be able to get a detached 4 bed house for a reasonable price there. If you have a larger budget you may want to opt for Pymble or anywhere along the same train line heading in to the city. Hunters Hill is also a very lovely area with very good schools. Personally I like the Inner West as myself and my husband like to be closer to the city – he cycles to work and I get the ferry. We live in Cabartia which is close to the ferry, good schools and there are plenty of restaurants in the adjacent suburb Concord. Mind you, most Sydney suburbs aren’t short of good restaurants! Eating out is much cheaper here and a regular passtime. If we had a bigger budget I’d maybe live in Birchgrove or Balmain, but for the same price the houses and gardens are much smaller. We prefer a bit more space. You can get an idea on the demographics of certain areas by viewing the “Quick Stats” section on the Australian Bureau of Statistics website.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

SafetyJock. 
Umina/woy woy would be cheaper to live than Cherrybrook. To be honest we were looking at Umina/Woy WOy and its a bit of a dump, one street nice the next not so nice. So you really have to look around. The houses are alot cheaper though than Sydney. The commute is 1hr10min on the train, thats about 42km so alot slower than the UK. In Sydney you'll be lucky to get anything for $600K, we are looking and will have to move out of Sydney as there is no chance for us. We have two kids too so want a decent house in nice area. Goodluck, the UK was so much easier for buyer a house.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Byo said:


> SafetyJock.
> Umina/woy woy would be cheaper to live than Cherrybrook. To be honest we were looking at Umina/Woy WOy and its a bit of a dump, one street nice the next not so nice. So you really have to look around. The houses are alot cheaper though than Sydney. The commute is 1hr10min on the train, thats about 42km so alot slower than the UK. In Sydney you'll be lucky to get anything for $600K, we are looking and will have to move out of Sydney as there is no chance for us. We have two kids too so want a decent house in nice area. Goodluck, the UK was so much easier for buyer a house.


You have to realize that Umina/ WoyWoy used to be mainly commission housing and holiday shacks. This has been changing over the last 20 years as young families escape Sydney. As a matter of fact one of my sons lives in Umina and his home is worth the best part of $1m. You can still get bargains and either renovate or knock down and rebuild. However there are plenty of great areas in the Hills District where you can buy for $600k or less. Look on Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

Didn't notice 'til now you said 42kms - more like 80 -85kms.


----------



## frankief (Nov 1, 2008)

Quick question for BOND on the back of this topic - you mentioned Macquarie fields as a place not to stay, i was looking into that area as a place to move to - can you say why its not a good place to live? 

Thanks

Frankie


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

frankief said:


> Quick question for BOND on the back of this topic - you mentioned Macquarie fields as a place not to stay, i was looking into that area as a place to move to - can you say why its not a good place to live?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frankie


Hi Frankie
Alot of trouble happens in Macquarie Fields its just not a desirable area. Lower income earners live there. When we first moved here there were riots there too. It maybe cheaper but not a place to bring your kids up in unless you want them to do crime.


----------



## frankief (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers for the info.


----------



## snottyone (Dec 16, 2008)

I noticed this thread hasn't been active for awhile but here's hoping someone answers it for me. I am hoping to secure a job shortly and I would be working out of Port Botany by the Container Terminal. I would be making around 90,000 AUD per year. I will be coming with my wife and 6 month old daughter. We were hoping to find something not to far away but we have the following challenges. I am not sure if my wife will be allowed to work in country, so we might only have the one income. Secondly, they indicated I would have to drive as the work is shift work and there is no real public transit that works for the shifts. I was thinking about the Sutherland/Woronora to Heathcote area. Any suggestions would be more that appreciated.


----------



## Juliet0 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sutherland, Woronora, Heathcote are all good areas. They are a longish train ride for someone working in the city (though lot's do the commute). However for you working in Botany and driving to work the location sounds ideal! Good luck.



snottyone said:


> I noticed this thread hasn't been active for awhile but here's hoping someone answers it for me. I am hoping to secure a job shortly and I would be working out of Port Botany by the Container Terminal. I would be making around 90,000 AUD per year. I will be coming with my wife and 6 month old daughter. We were hoping to find something not to far away but we have the following challenges. I am not sure if my wife will be allowed to work in country, so we might only have the one income. Secondly, they indicated I would have to drive as the work is shift work and there is no real public transit that works for the shifts. I was thinking about the Sutherland/Woronora to Heathcote area. Any suggestions would be more that appreciated.


----------

